# Amazing home layout



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Perhaps many have seen this but I was so impressed that I wanted to share. :thumbsup:


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome layout, wish mine could be 1/10 as good.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice layout, shows what can be accomplished


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cost???!!!*

Somehow I think Tod has a higher hobby budge than the rest of us! Quite possibly higher than all our budgets combined. Still it is a fabulous model railroad! What each of us would like to do; if only we had the money, and the time, and the room, and the talent.hwell:
Still, it was great to see. Thanks for sharing.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Holy mackerel!!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I would love to have Todd’s job. Great looking layout too


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

That was awesome to say the least, and thanks so much for sharing your experience with us. I hope I get the opportunity to visit it someday myself.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

